# How to fix a rabbet on a Picture Frame?



## dust4tears (Jul 8, 2012)

I made a picture frame and I used a bearing rabbetting bit. I thought the allotted space would have been fine, but it isnt big enough.

I have already finished the frame….so, I do not want to ruin it by trying to make the rabbets bigger through trail and error. 
My first thought was to cut the glass…and it broke.

Is there an 'easy' way to make the rabbets bigger without ruining the already glued up frame? I dont have a bigger bearing rabbet bit than the one I used.

Can you give me a step by step 'how to' make the rabbets bigger without running ruining the frame?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

If you already broke the glass, just get the replacement glass to the smaller size for your existing rabbit. (you could get acrylic from HD for cheap as an alternative to glass-though glass itself is fairly inexespensive)

As to the topic, you could fix a rabbit to a picture frame with a regular nail as long as you could get him to hold still long enough to hammer it in without getting bit. Though, I don't condone violence towards animals. ;-)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you want to make the rabb*e*t bigger, wouldn't you need to use a smaller bearing.

And, I agree, a regular nail should work on fixing the rabb*i*t.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Get a different size rabbet bit or have a smaller piece of glass made.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Two options that I can think of are…. 
I can't remember the name of the plane, maybe "chisel plane", where the blade is all the way to the front. Might not be a cheap fix, but you'll have a new tool in the shop. 
The only other thing I can think of is placing a piece of material: the same thickness as the frame next to the frame to clamp a straight edge to and just usr a straight bit..


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry if the second option wasn't described clearly. I'm using my phone to enter these comments. If you'd like a clearer description, message me on here or call me (248) 613-2894.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Smaller replacement first.

Or, clamp (or use double sided tape) a straight edge to the back of the frame where you want the rabbet to be and use a pattern bit in a router to cut. Do this on all 4 sides.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto what Bondo said.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I would put a smaller bearing on the bit and recut.as crank49 said.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

And….remember this lesson and check it before glue up next time. That's how we all learn. You should see some of the reminders hanging around my shop


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

^^ ah, the old saying. Measure twice, rabbet once..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Rabbit plane


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

One thing I have learned from making picture frames, make the frame first, then take it to the glass shop and tell them cut a piece of glass to fit the frame. Don't give them any measurements, let them fit it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

"You should see some of the reminders hanging around my shop" 
Those are projects on hold pending further modifications.


----------

